# Forcing to do medical exam



## papabong (Jun 14, 2018)

In UAE, is it allowed that the employer is forcing you to do a medical exam if you dont want to continue working with them ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

papabong said:


> In UAE, is it allowed that the employer is forcing you to do a medical exam if you dont want to continue working with them ?


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
For us to give you an opinion - you need to give us more information.
Are you on a visit visa or do you already have a work visa?
How long have you worked for this company?
Are you an existing employee who is not looking to renew your visa or contract?
What job do you do?
Which country are you from?
Is the medical that you mention - the UAE government medical to get a residence visa or an independent medical from the company doctor?
If not the UAE medical - what tests are they proposing to do?
Cheers
Steve


----------

